# Rollfast Long Tank



## MrAustralia (Aug 4, 2022)

Hi CABE,

Tank number 2: Rollfast long tank – no horn (the one that extends past the seat tube). It’s in excellent condition, it has been custom painted some time ago and looks very cool. It does have a few blemishes, a light scratch here and there, with the worst chip being near the forward mounting (screw) hole – see photo. It is no longer needed as I own a complete long tank Rollfast.

Lets see where it goes.

Cheers

MrA!


----------

